# Bump under driver floorboard



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Cruze LT with 3k miles on it. Has anyone else noticed a bump under the drivers side floorboard when applying the brakes? It does seem to be consistent with the brake calipers, but it seems a bit too hard for this.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I have this same issue, it doesn't happen when I first apply the brakes, it happens when I'm almost to a complete stop. It started about a week or so ago. I have 11K miles on my Cruze LS.


----------



## allen1979 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm at 13k miles and I have the same bump sensation under driver's side floor. I've noticed it at times when I apply the brake as well as a quick tap to the accelerator. It feels like it may be a cable of some sort that is rocking back and forth and it hits the underside of the floor when it gets enough momentum.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Could be the auto trans ? Mine doesn't do it with stick


----------



## ZadeStorm (May 2, 2012)

Hi, I had the same problem and took mine in to the dealer and they found a rock between the brake caliper and the brake pad. I asked how that was possible and they said that this happens more often than one would think.Warranty covered it for me at 30k miles so maybe that is your problem.Worth checking it out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ZadeStorm said:


> Hi, I had the same problem and took mine in to the dealer and they found a rock between the brake caliper and the brake pad. I asked how that was possible and they said that this happens more often than one would think.Warranty covered it for me at 30k miles so maybe that is your problem.Worth checking it out.


In all my years of driving I have had various brake problems but not this one. I've never even heard of a rock getting between the caliper and pad before.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Me too.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise-9.html

I'm in the process of dealing with the customer service people at the moment.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if the "bump" is the antilock system that we here go clunk on start up?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

allen1979 said:


> I'm at 13k miles and I have the same bump sensation under driver's side floor. I've noticed it at times when I apply the brake as well as a quick tap to the accelerator. It feels like it may be a cable of some sort that is rocking back and forth and it hits the underside of the floor when it gets enough momentum.



allen1979,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set your appointment up for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

texas_silver_streak said:


> I have a Cruze LT with 3k miles on it. Has anyone else noticed a bump under the drivers side floorboard when applying the brakes? It does seem to be consistent with the brake calipers, but it seems a bit too hard for this.




texas_silver_streak,
I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed. If you have any questions or would like me to contact your dealer for you please send me a PM. Please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I have this same issue, it doesn't happen when I first apply the brakes, it happens when I'm almost to a complete stop. It started about a week or so ago. I have 11K miles on my Cruze LS.



shaggszgn,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They should be able to get this properly diagnosed for you. If you would like to contact your dealer for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I just bought a used 2012 Eco model, with manual trans.. I also get this popping noise from what sounds like, under the drivers seat. It just started yesterday, and doesn't do it all the time.
Mostly happens during breaking, right as the car is fixing to come to a full stop. Car has 20K..

To me, it sounds like someone left a screw driver or a ball laying inside one of the panels below the car. But, its loud, and I can actually feel it in the floor when it happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> I just bought a used 2012 Eco model, with manual trans.. I also get this popping noise from what sounds like, under the drivers seat. It just started yesterday, and doesn't do it all the time.
> Mostly happens during breaking, right as the car is fixing to come to a full stop. Car has 20K..
> 
> To me, it sounds like someone left a screw driver or a ball laying inside one of the panels below the car. But, its loud, and I can actually feel it in the floor when it happens.


Hey newguy99,

If this persists you should definitely get it checked out at your dealer while you are within your warranty. Let us know if they are able to find what is causing this problem.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hey newguy99,
> 
> If this persists you should definitely get it checked out at your dealer while you are within your warranty. Let us know if they are able to find what is causing this problem.
> 
> ...



Another quick note about the car.. I bought it at Carmax.. So, they are going to check it out first.. Since I got it from them.. If they can't figure it out, I'll head to a local Chevy Dealer.

I think I got a great deal on it even with this small issue. It drives fine, and everything is working great. A Eco for 16K with just 20K miles.. Not sure it has the prem. Stereo, but it sure sounds good.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

allen1979 said:


> I'm at 13k miles and I have the same bump sensation under driver's side floor. I've noticed it at times when I apply the brake as well as a quick tap to the accelerator. It feels like it may be a cable of some sort that is rocking back and forth and it hits the underside of the floor when it gets enough momentum.


Are these manual or automatic cars? That sounds like a torque converter or trans issue to me, making the car downshift hard. There were also issues with the earlier seats moving a little between the detents, this one is easy to check, just grab the seat and push it forward and backward without pulling the slide handle up, is it move on the track at all that is probably your sound.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have a thump right as you come to a stop, it's possible the front struts were never replaced under the TSB I linked above. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

NBrehm said:


> Are these manual or automatic cars? That sounds like a torque converter or trans issue to me, making the car downshift hard. There were also issues with the earlier seats moving a little between the detents, this one is easy to check, just grab the seat and push it forward and backward without pulling the slide handle up, is it move on the track at all that is probably your sound.


Mines a Manual Trans.. But, it does have power front driver seat.. The sound always comes from under the seat, and is also noticable feeling in the floorboard.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I actually got it recorded with my phone today, as I was taking the car, to the car wash.. Its sound only.. so, don't worry about the video... And NO, I did not DROP the phone.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> I actually got it recorded with my phone today, as I was taking the car, to the car wash.. Its sound only.. so, don't worry about the video... And NO, I did not DROP the phone.


Kinda does sound like your front struts, though I can't entirely tell from either video.

I felt it more of a "bump" coming to a stop at a light with my left foot on the floor on the clutch pedal, or over bumps at low speed. 

When was your 2012 built (sticker inside the door)? Cars before the 2012 production year (for instance, my 2012 was built in 2011) were affected by that strut TSB.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Kinda does sound like your front struts, though I can't entirely tell from either video.
> 
> I felt it more of a "bump" coming to a stop at a light with my left foot on the floor on the clutch pedal, or over bumps at low speed.
> 
> When was your 2012 built (sticker inside the door)? Cars before the 2012 production year (for instance, my 2012 was built in 2011) were affected by that strut TSB.


When I registered it on Chevy's Website, using the VIN, it says there's no recalls for this one. I'll get the sticker date this afternoon and post that for you as well.

But, you can surely hear what I was talking about.. A golfball, screwdriver, or something, that was left under the car during production.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Recalls are different from TSBs 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Why would it be coming from directly under the drivers seat? Shouldn't it be more toward the front, maybe under the clutch pedel? Anyways, 2 more days, and I'll hope to have an answer.
I'm really going to laugh, if they find a golf ball.. 
I am going to make sure they understand that I want to get pictures of what it is, causing the noise, and where its actually at.. I find it does this more, if I put the car in N, and tap the breaks after I remove my foot from the clutch. Is there a cable that could be loose causing this?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Because these cars have no frame, known as uni-body construction, any loose component or suspension vibration will tend to migrate to the area with the least amount of bracing.....in this case, the floorboard gets turned into a big base drum.

Rob


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

OK, OK.. I feel really, really, REALLY stupid... My 'bump' was nothing from the car, however, a can of SPF50 rolling around under the drivers seat. And, I SWEAR, I looked 3 times under that seat and never saw anything rolling around. Then, yesterday, my pen was dropped on the floor, and when I went to pick it up, low and behold, there it was... GRRRRRR.. Moved it outta the way, and the bump sound just went away.. 

Thanks for all the advice guys..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> OK, OK.. I feel really, really, REALLY stupid... My 'bump' was nothing from the car, however, a can of SPF50 rolling around under the drivers seat. And, I SWEAR, I looked 3 times under that seat and never saw anything rolling around. Then, yesterday, my pen was dropped on the floor, and when I went to pick it up, low and behold, there it was... GRRRRRR.. Moved it outta the way, and the bump sound just went away..
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys..


LOL. I've done the same though. Stuff loved to get under the back seats of my old car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> OK, OK.. I feel really, really, REALLY stupid... My 'bump' was nothing from the car, however, a can of SPF50 rolling around under the drivers seat. And, I SWEAR, I looked 3 times under that seat and never saw anything rolling around. Then, yesterday, my pen was dropped on the floor, and when I went to pick it up, low and behold, there it was... GRRRRRR.. Moved it outta the way, and the bump sound just went away..
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys..


Been there done that. :uhh:


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

You have to give him credit for owning up to it. I would have said, "Wow, it just stopped. Imagine that"... LOL


----------



## kmarie (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze, same mileage 3500 and I get the same knocking when I brake. Is this common with the Cruze?


----------



## Laloyzsosna (Jul 22, 2020)

texas_silver_streak said:


> I have a Cruze LT with 3k miles on it. Has anyone else noticed a bump under the drivers side floorboard when applying the brakes? It does seem to be consistent with the brake calipers, but it seems a bit too hard for this.


----------

